# What is involved?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If you've been running Windows XP for years and want to switch to Windows 7, do you need to purchase a different "box" or just what is involved?

We're needing a new hard drive (got one ordered), a new graphics card (too expensive to order yet) & a new e-mail program (Outlook Express isn't working right and all we've been told to do isn't repairing it.).


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

> do you need to purchase a different "box" or just what is involved?


I would If I could.

win7 is a huge PC resource hog, compared to XP, plus there will certgainly could be issues, with hard drive interface speeds, RAM limits, etc. etc.

Like NV stated, you can get a nice notebook PC, for under $300, whereas a legal copy up windows 7 upgrade is already $65, plus your already taking about a video card upgrade, which probably create a performance bottleneck in your old PC, anyway.

If you can afford it, make life easier and just get a "modern" system.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you plowjockey. I appreciate that information. Sounds like we will be better off at this time to stay with Windows XP until we can afford a new system.

Was wondering, when we get a new "sysem" (I guess that mans "box" that everything goes into.), can we take the hard drive, graphics card, extra memory, and other things out of this one and put it in the new one; or would that be senseless?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thank you plowjockey. I appreciate that information. Sounds like we will be better off at this time to stay with Windows XP until we can afford a new system.
> 
> Was wondering, when we get a new "sysem" (I guess that mans "box" that everything goes into.), can we take the hard drive, graphics card, extra memory, and other things out of this one and put it in the new one; or would that be senseless?


Ya you still got another year left before XP stops getting supported by MS. SO I would keep on using it until next year and that then should give you some time to save up for a newer machine.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Arabian, I'm dunse when it comes to understanding technical processes. 

Are you saying that I could continue using this same box that Windows XP is in, adding the new hard drive AND new graphics card.....then when Windows XP is no longer supported by Microsoft, I can still use this same box and just put in the new Windows 7 programming? OR Would I need to purchase a new box for the Windows 7 programming and take out the hard drive 7 & the graphics card I'm putting in this old box and PUT THEM BOTH IN THE NEW BOX?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> Arabian, I'm dunse when it comes to understanding technical processes.
> 
> Are you saying that I could continue using this same box that Windows XP is in, adding the new hard drive AND new graphics card.....then when Windows XP is no longer supported by Microsoft, I can still use this same box and just put in the new Windows 7 programming? OR Would I need to purchase a new box for the Windows 7 programming and take out the hard drive 7 & the graphics card I'm putting in this old box and PUT THEM BOTH IN THE NEW BOX?


If you can't afford a new system, put in the new hard drive and graphics card. run the PC until it drops dead, regardless of whether XP is supported by Microsoft or not (You are not going to call them for support, anyway).

Buy a completely new system when you are ready, for Win 7 or maybe Win 8. the hard drive and graphic card, will probably not be as advanced as the new system (box) anyway (and may not even be compatible) plus, these two costs are minimal. 

Upgrading a much newer operating system (Win 7) on a much older hardware platform, is a recipe for unhappiness, especially the technically challenged. IMO

If your system is running XP, it is probably so old, that it won't fit the system hardware requirements for Win 7 (and later), anyway. It's possible that some of the special programs you run ( if you do) may not run on newer versions of Windows also.

Just save up for a new system.

*Windows 7 system requirements*


http://windows.microsoft.com/systemrequirements


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

plowjockey said:


> If you can't afford a new system, put in the new hard drive and graphics card. run the PC until it drops dead,* regardless of whether XP is supported by Microsoft or not (You are not going to call them for support, anyway).*


What? Call them???
That is not what Not Supporting XP in 2014 means.
Not supporting XP means No More Critical Updates, that are essential for keeping the machine secure while on line and from getting into trouble with threats that are all over the net.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG you guys. lol let's not get into that again,....I still have some flashbacks from the last go around about what end of support means LOL.

As to the OP...I believe I and several other people have already suggested a whole new box. I just bought someone one...windows 7..more than enough specs for her college stuff....for under $180.00. 

It really isn't rocket science ....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

$180 for a "whole new box"?

I spent $1,200 on the "box" (with XP programming) back in the early 2000s.......I'm guessing getting a new box now with the Windows 7 would have become more expensive.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> $180 for a "whole new box"?
> 
> I spent $1,200 on the "box" (with XP programming) back in the early 2000s.......I'm guessing getting a new box now with the Windows 7 would have become more expensive.


Today you can get a pretty dern good machine for 6 to 700 bucks. Prices have been coming down so much over the years, loaded with either 7 or windows 8.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> $180 for a "whole new box"?
> 
> I spent $1,200 on the "box" (with XP programming) back in the early 2000s.......I'm guessing getting a new box now with the Windows 7 would have become more expensive.


LOL 

I spent $1200 on a Intel 286 PC clone in 1992, that is probably less powerful than a cheap calculator is today. I paid $125 for a *4 megabyte* memory upgrade, which was a great deal at the time. If I remember right the hard drive was a whopping 50MB and VGA color color monitor.

PC computers have always got less expensive, as they have gotten more powerful and feature rich, mainly because the manufacturing costs are way less, plus competition between PC makers, have driven costs (and profits) down.

When you buy a new PC, the Windows operating system, is simply licensed through the PC maker, for probably just minimum dollars, since they are buying millions of licenses. It does not add to the cost greatly.

$180 might be the _bottom of the barrel_, performance and feature wise, but they will get the simple stuff done.

Like was said before, you can get a very nice notebook PC for $3-400, or a nice desktop PC, for 100 bucks more - both complete and ready to go, out of the carton.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks. At the time this computer is driving me nuts!! The new hard drive was suppose to have already been in but didn't arrive last week. Hopefully will be there Monday. We probably will just put that hard drive in and forget about updating the graphics card and will not ask for Windows 7 to be installed, just staying with this Windows XP until we can afford another computer.

I looked in the "system information" and found we have INTEL manufacturer with "x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 Genuineintel~2666 Mhz processor; and we have 1.280.00 MB of Total Physical Memory and 2.00 GB of Total Virtual Memory. I'm not sure but I believe that is a lot...when we use this PC we like having multiple tabs open and many programs running at the same time. Our "Paint Shop Pro" program uses a lot for my graphics work; and the "RuneScape" game we enjoy uses a lot.

So, I sure want a computer that will handle what we enjoy when I do get a new one. I'm wondering if I should stay with Microsoft or go with a Dell....I think those are different types of computers. Grrrrr This is when I get angry at myself as I'm trying to make sense out of what I don't "techinically" understand.......


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> $180 for a "whole new box"?


Yes 179.99. "Whole new box" means the computer without the monitor, keyboard or mouse.


motdaugrnds said:


> I looked in the "system information" and found we have INTEL manufacturer with "x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 Genuineintel~2666 Mhz processor; and we have 1.280.00 MB of Total Physical Memory and 2.00 GB of Total Virtual Memory. I'm not sure but I believe that is a lot


What I got for her was:
HP Compaq dc7800 Desktop PC - Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 2.33GHz, 4GB DDR2, 500GB HDD, CD-RW/DVD-ROM Combo, Windows 7 Home Premium 
..which is approximately twice the specs as the one you currently have.



motdaugrnds said:


> SI'm wondering if I should stay with Microsoft or go with a Dell....I think those are different types of computers. Grrrrr This is when I get angry at myself as I'm trying to make sense out of what I don't "techinically" understand.......


Microsoft does not manufacture computers. They don't sell computers either. They make software. In particular they make the Windows operating systems and Microsoft Office...among other software products but they don't make computers.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 3 laptops, a desktop and a decommissioned blade server.

The laptop I am currently on was issued to me by one of the contract clients I work for who have deemed it "not much but it will do the job" ...the specs are:

Lenovo ThinkPad E430c:
Intel Core i3-2328M CPU @ 2.20GHz & 2.20GHz, 6GB DDR, Win7-64, 280GB HDD.

They are retail between 500.00 and 600.00...they didn't pay retail for it because they are also vendors.


Last week I purchased another laptop because the one I got a few years ago is now experiencing issues (they go through a lot of abuse with me)...and I got a Lenovo (not a thinkpad though) with specs just a tad different...but not much less...with Win8 for 379.00

Depends on what you are going to use it for.

If you know what you are doing you can start building a pretty sweet base gaming box for around 800.00 and sell your old computer and put that towards an okay graphics card.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

plowjockey said:


> LOL
> 
> I spent $1200 on a Intel 286 PC clone in 1992, that is probably less powerful than a cheap calculator is today. I paid $125 for a *4 megabyte* memory upgrade, which was a great deal at the time. If I remember right the hard drive was a whopping 50MB and VGA color color monitor..


Sounds like the one I bought in 1992 LOL Cept mine was a 386! neener neener! LOL My smartphone does more than it ever did LMAO But the phone doesn't have minesweeper 

I still have the canon bj-100 printer it came with too hahahaaa! Sucker still works. 

Ahhhh back when the computer came with 50 pounds of manuals....oh the memories!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> Was wondering, when we get a new "sysem" (I guess that mans "box" that everything goes into.), can we take the hard drive, graphics card, extra memory, and other things out of this one and put it in the new one; or would that be senseless?


That would defeat the purpose of buying a new computer.

'System' and 'box' both mean the computer itself - ie not the; monitor, keyboard or mouse.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> $180 for a "whole new box"?
> 
> I spent $1,200 on the "box" (with XP programming) back in the early 2000s.......I'm guessing getting a new box now with the Windows 7 would have become more expensive.


You can get by for around $300 - $500 on an new computer, $1200 would be overkill for all but a gaming machine or a real power user (large databases or AutoCAD)

Look online at www.bestbuy.com or www.tigerdirect.com -- there are many other places that sell computers too, but these two will give you a good idea of prices.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all so much. I'm going to definately take your advice. Will have the hard drive put in and save for a new system/box.


----------

